# GT 18 snow plow



## dgreen1069

I am still trying to find a snow plow for my 1988 GT18 garden tractor. According to Sears, one is not available for my tractor...model 917.255917. My manual lists a 48" Blade (stock #71-24402). The stock # is not in Sear's current system. I'd also be interested in a snow blower if I could find one. Once again, Sears says that the new ones won't work. My manual lists a 40" blower (stock #71-24071). Does anyone know who makes a plow or blower that will fit my tractor? I'd also be interested in buying used if anyone knows where one is for sale. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## guest2

dgreen1069
Welcome to TF!!

Your best bet would probably be eBay. If you're handy with a welder you could adapt a plow easy enough. The blower might be a little more diffcult since you would need to power it.

On the other hand a new GT blower from sears for the current models is around $1300. Would you really want to spend that much for an attachment for a 1988 tractor?


----------



## dgreen1069

Thanks for the quick reply. I've looked on ebay, but I'm afraid to buy something that won't work. I'm a pretty handy guy, but I have zero welding experience. I was hoping someone might know of an AYP plow that would work....or something along those lines. I Know the tractor is a bit older, but I am dissappointed in how little Sears has been able to help.


----------



## guest2

dgreen1069

I did a little diggin'. Here's what I found. The 48" plow for your tractor is model # 486.244020. The "712" is a sears sales code. 486 denotes the manufacturer agri-fab. The current 48" plow is 486.244120. The basic plow and frame are the same. The difference is in the mounting brackets. It might be possible to grab the new plow on sale for around $200? Then just buy the brackets as parts for the 486.244020 at http://www.3.sears.com/

I'm going to post the parts list and diagram here for the one you need 486.244020 and the newer 486.244120 so you can compare.


----------



## guest2

here's the diagram for the 486.244020 the old style for your GT18


----------



## guest2

here's the current one


----------



## bontai Joe

Holy smokes sixchows! You're GOOD!


----------



## guest2

Looks like maybe $150-$200 in parts + the cost of the new plow. If you need the channel assy. They look the same but have different #'s, not sure why.

But, by the time you find a used one, ship it, and then order what ever is missing, you'll be paying the same as buying the new one and ordering whatever few parts are different.

Go to www.searspartsdirect.com enter the model #'s and compare parts lists. If a part looks the same,put the old part # in your shopping cart and see if you get a "red" upgrade # that matches the new plow part. If you get a red # for the old that doesn't match the new plow part #, try putting the new plow part # in your cart and see if that is also replaced by the red # you got for the old plow part #. HTH


----------



## guest2

Oh and the advantage to piecing together the old and new is that in the unlucky event that the 1988 GT18 gives out, the plow will fit all the newer GT series. Just save whatever new plow plow parts you don't need for the GT18.


----------



## dgreen1069

Thank you very much.....I'm not sure how you found all that so fast, but I appreciate it greatly. Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## guest2

No problem Dave! Glad to help!
Bob


----------



## aegt5000

Nobody even comes close.

sixchows....You-Da-Man..:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## snowmower

Hey Sixchows, I am trying to solve the solution for PI. Would you mind looking in to that for me? Wow, that's service.

Welcome aboard Dgreen1069.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2

Snowmower

I know how to eat pie....does that count?:lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe

:homereat: Did someone say pie? :homereat: I like apple pie :homereat: with vanilla ice cream on top :homereat: Blueberry is good too! :homereat: And cherry :homereat: and pumpkin, mince meat, pecan, peach.......


----------



## HERBSGT

*snowplow*

I have a complete snowplow setup that I want to sell.46" snow blade, equipped with weight platform on rear. It utilizes the mower lift to rarise and lower plow. Also have a dedicated set of 23 x 8.50 x 12 wheels with chains and a set of two craftsman 55 lb. wheel weights. Everything is like new. (New cost- over $600.) Sell for $275. Herb- contact for more info. [email protected] can email pics.


----------



## dgreen1069

Well guys, I thought I was in luck. I met a guy on a cruise a couple of months ago who said he had an extra snow plow laying around. He called me up last week and said he wanted to give it to me. It's model # was 486.244070.....which appears to be the correct 42" plow for my tractor. I picked up the plow and found that it was not complete....it's missing all of the brackets and hardware that mount to the tractor. It was a generous gift, but it will cost me a bit to purchase all the parts I need.....and to make matters worse, the parts diagram is virtually impossible to read.


----------



## guest2

Dave
Try getting a manager at sears parts direct on the phone and explain the parts you need. If these parts are lying around on a shelf somewhere, you might be able to work a deal. After all, how many calls for these are they getting? If that doesn't work, call agrifab and try a manager over there. I'm sure they'd rather get a few $$ for some obsolete parts that nobody wants than to have them take up space even longer. Good Luck!!


----------



## HERBSGT

*Snow plow*

Dave, The snowblade that I have on my GT5000 is not a Sears model. It was made by Haban Mfg Co and has a channel frame which mounts to the rear equipment mounting.(Pin goes thru the hole) I adapted the mower lift to the frame attachment and it works great. The blade can be controlled left,right, etc by separate handle from the seat. Herb


----------



## muchgrass

I have the opposite problem. I have a new (2004) GT5000, and just came across an old snow/dozer blade free to good home, but don't know if it would fit. Quite a drive to p/u, so really want to know first. 

Blade part# is 917.251380 and I found the parts diagram from Sears parts, but can find the diagram there for the current model blade to match up.
Would appreciate if anyone can help? How good are you SixC's?


----------



## guest2

muchgrass

I'm not sure I follow you. The blade you found 917.251380 was made by AYP and from the parts diagram mounts completely different than the current plow made by agri-fab which is model # 486.244120. The current one lists for $329.99 and is usually on sale every other week or so. Maybe you could catch it on sale and get another 10% Sears card or Craftsman club. Not sure if you'd be saving anything by trying to make it fit. Unless you're the type of guy that enjoys fabricating and has access to equipment, it might be easier to buy the right one.


----------



## muchgrass

Price is right (free for picking) if it fits. I couldn't find the diagram of the current dozer blade on the website to match with the one I found for the old model. SOunds like it is probably for a "lawn tractor" vs GT5000 "garden tractor"? But if the mountings are so different I wonder why aren't there two different snow blades, one for each type frame?


----------



## guest2

Here's the older plow AYP 917.251380


----------



## guest2

muchgrass

The current model diagram is already on the first page of this thread.


----------



## guest2

muchgrass

The current GT series blade is the 16" high 486.244120 made by agri-fab. When you look at sears.com you will this as a 712 or 0712 then 244120 etc. That's the sales code not he "true" model number.

The LT series is a 486.24443 also made by agri-fab and will show on the website with the 071.... again same story as the GT blade.

The old AYP blade is no longer serviced by Sears and any of the major components can't be ordered. Try putting some of the frame or the plow blade itself into your shopping cart and you will get a screen telling you these parts can't be ordered any longer.

The current GT plow fits back into the 90's to the square hooded GT's. So this AYP freebie must be way older.


----------



## guest2

Here's the cover of the manual to show the first series tractor it fits


----------



## ken8562000

I have a complete GT 18 snow plow, I have never used it. It came with my GT 18 that I bought last year. Please e-mail directly @ krcservices @ comcast.net.
I actually have a job in January near Manassas Va. If that happens to be close to you. If you are interested I will check the actual model # and let you know for sure.


----------



## muchgrass

6C's you da man. Thanks for info.

I was hoping for the price the blade would fit my GT, but the guy said it says "Simpson Sears" on the blade so its kinda old. Oh well...


----------



## dgreen1069

ken8562000,
What year is your GT18? If it is a few years old I would definitely be interested in your plow. Feel free to reply to this thread or email me at [email protected]. Thanks for the reply,
Dave


----------



## geneandeva

i have the same tractor and plow but i need diections on how to hook it up as far as the other brackets from mower deck and the arms please help [email protected]


guest2 said:


> dgreen1069
> 
> I did a little diggin'. Here's what I found. The 48" plow for your tractor is model # 486.244020. The "712" is a sears sales code. 486 denotes the manufacturer agri-fab. The current 48" plow is 486.244120. The basic plow and frame are the same. The difference is in the mounting brackets. It might be possible to grab the new plow on sale for around $200? Then just buy the brackets as parts for the 486.244020 at http://www.3.sears.com/
> 
> I'm going to post the parts list and diagram here for the one you need 486.244020 and the newer 486.244120 so you can compare.


e tghe


----------

